# 12/12/12 and 12/13/12 babies!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I gotta say I LOVE the markings coming in on a lot of these babies! it's gonna make it hard for me to decide what NOT to keep :shock:

The first litter was 9 born to Merida, my pied chocolate doe, and Mordune my black varigated buck they were born on 12/12/12 *dun dun duuuun!) and actually were about three days early!

the next litter was 11 and they were born to Blaze, who is Meridas daughter and is also a pied chocolate and Box, my brindle self buck, they were born on 12/13/12, also about 3 days early!, first time I've ever had one litter born early, let alone two! (Merida would have been due yesterday, and Blaze due today) there were 20 babies altogether and I have only had to cull 2 so far, there are 11 boys and 7 girls (one girl is not in the pictures because I nearly threw her away when I was changing the nest bedding! lucky I saw her wiggling around in the bag :shock:

I got a couple brindles (look like selfs) atleast 2, 1 boy and 1 girl, though there might be 2 brindle girls.

and a couple interesting looking spotted ones (1 boy and 1 girl again) that might just be varigated, all in all they are all pretty babies

The entire pile of two litters (minus the one little female I mentioned above lol)









The boys

















the girls (again, minus the one lol)

















the one at the very bottom (laying in her side) is my favorite of the girls


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, your lot had large litters! I had one 14, one 10 and one 4. I like the look of their patterns


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm amazed with their patterns, the first couple litters Merida and Mordune produced weren't all that impressive lol, then I suddenly get these 

the problem, ofcourse is that there looks to be 3 or 4 MALES that I will end up liking, and I've only got room for 2 , added to the fact that I don't NEED anymore males from my lines, all of my mice (except for my brindle buck and the mice I got from Amber in Maryland) are related :roll:

speaking of the brindle buck, I made a mistake on his name, it's actually Vox, not "Box" lol, darn you Va and B being right beside one another on the keyboard *kicks them*


----------

